

_why Used to Publish a Zine - byrneseyeview
http://web.archive.org/web/*sr_1nr_30/http://soccerriot.com/*

======
byrneseyeview
There's more here (the spam filter quite reasonably rejected it):

<http://members.tripod.com/soccer_riot/>

Especially relevant:

 _I often question what I do. I often feel like leaving. And when I go,
everyone's going to know I'm gone._

[http://web.archive.org/web/20031208133226/soccerriot.com/rea...](http://web.archive.org/web/20031208133226/soccerriot.com/ready/)

